# My Drummer Just Won a Mapex Saturn Series Kit with Sabian HHX Cymbals!!!



## scottro202 (Aug 18, 2010)

So, I'm not a drummer or drum nerd by any means.

BUT, I got a text during Spanish class today, Mapex drums called him during HIS Spanish class, telling him he won a sweepstakes put on by them, and he won a Mapex Saturn Series Kit, with Sabian HHX Cymbals.

It was sponsered by Coheed and Cambria, and this is the same setup he has 

Anyways, on to some Drum Pr0n

















Enjoy!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2010)

NIce! Congrats to him!


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 18, 2010)

Chris Pennie is a drum god, congrats to your buddy!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2010)

It always seemed like the best drummers I've played with had great sounding Mapex kits. I know nothing of drums, but it's lead me to conclude that Mapex is fucking awesome.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 18, 2010)

That's awesome. Cheers to writing some awesome music with that sweet piece of gear.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 19, 2010)

Dude, that's sick. Was his kit kind of poos before hand?


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nah, he's still got a good set. A Gretch Catalina Jazz Kit with Zildjian A Customs, with a Pearl Morgan Rose Snare


----------

